# Light Humour - You Know You Are A Flashaholic When ...



## xcel730 (May 6, 2008)

This thread is a combination of self-awareness, self-evaluation, and humor. I'll add more along the way.

Fill in the blank. You know you are a flashaholic when ...

... you feel naked if you go out without a flashlight

... you carry more than one flashlight

... the cumulative value of the flashlights you're carrying far exceed the value of cash you're carrying

... someone mugs you, you would rather give them your wallet than your flashlights

... deciding what to wear, you factor in which flashlight(s) to EDC

... the total value of all your flashlights and accessories exceeds your annual income ... pre-tax

... you need an insurance policy to cover your lights

... your improvised method of testing a flashlight's brightness is by starring at the LED when the flashlight is on and see how long it blinds you

... you smile when your non-flashaholic friends turns on your flashlight with the LED pointing to their face and scream, "HOLY CR*P"

... you buy a flashlight that has a low-low setting, thinking about preserving your night vision, yet stare at the LED at maximum output and ruining your normal vision

... you order a flashlight, you ship your flashlight to your work address so your signifcant other won't know

... you sneak a flashlight into your collection to avoid confrontation with your significant other

... your significant caught you buying a new flashlight and ask you how much it cost, you always give a number that's a lot less than what you actually paid for ... and he/she still thinks it's expensive! (honey, this McGizmo light cost only $50)

... you get your significant other an expensive flashlight, hoping you can convert him/her

... you have a spreadsheet to keep track of your flashlight collection

... you skimp on food for the month to save money for the custom flashlight you've always wanted

... you recognize the manufacture, model, and price of the flashlights used in movies

... a beautiful actress is holding a flashlight, you spend more time figuring out what light she's holding than the actress ... even when she's near-naked

... your ultimate fantasy is to help others navigate their way out during a blackout

... a blackout occurs, you smirk while everyone else is panicking

... you think ahead of time several lame responses in case someone asks you, "why do you carry a flashlight?"

... you've spent considerable amount of time thinking about all the possible worst-case scenarios where you need a flashlight

... your first line of defense when encountered by an assailant is to temporarily disorient them

... you go to AA meetings thinking there's free batteries

... you spend more time reading CPF than the news

... you follow your CPFer's philosophy of two is one, and one is none

... you have called a flashlight sexy at least once

... you're concerned about getting through airport security because your flashlight has crenalated bezel

... you turn off the lights at home, and make believe there's a blackout

... you pick the darkest route to walk your dog so you could use your light to illuminate the path

... you refuse to walk your dog during the day

... you forget about Car and Driver, Road & Track, Motor Trend and take your flashlights to the bathroom and do a ceiling bounce test in the dark while Pooing - by Vortex

... you have more photos of your flashlights than you do of your family

... every store you visit, you check out what flashlight they carry ... and laugh to yourself of how weak those lights are

... your significant others always ask the store clerk where's the flashlight section when she need to find you

... you don't even notice the beautiful cleavages when looking at the SF Titan and Draco ad

... you have more flashlights than you have shoes

... you buy Pelican case and foam inserts to protect your made-for-abuse flashlight

... you have more CR123a batteries than your local drug store

... you log in to CPF during your breaks

... you seek consolations from other CPFers for spending so much on flashlights, and immediately feel better after logging on CPF and knowing there are "others" out there that have spent more

... you use a brand new toothbrush to clean the treads while using a 3-month old toothbrush to brush your teeth

... you spend more time "brushing" your flashlight than you do brushing your teeth

... you put your flashlight inside a condom to see if it could work as a makeshift diffuser

... you never thought about using a condom as a diffuser and seriously consider trying it now

... you know the length, diameter, weight, lumens, and runtime for your EDC

... the first thing you think about when you get your bonus and tax refund is, "what light should I get?"

... fenix-store, lighthound, batteryjunction is on your speed dial

... you name your first baby "Lumen" -by tattoou2

... you stare at the police officer's belt to see what flashlight he/she is carrying

... you leave the house without your keys, phone and/or wallet but your pockets are full of flashlights - by Dim

... you give your favorite flashlights nicknames

... you consider a $150 custom flashlight as a steal

... you put on your sunglasses to stare at the light

... you're so proud of your new light even though it's similar to the last one (and the one before) you bought 

... you want the highest possible lumen in a flashlight, but too embarrassed to use it in public

... you bought a flashlight because of its high lumens, but complain that it flickers at the lowest setting

... you wander around your house, not knowing what to do when CPF is under maintainence

... CPF is under maintainence, you actually follow their instruction and spend time in CPFM

... you take your flashlight with you in the shower to test it's water resistance

... you spent a lot of money to get the best flashlight, then immediately look for modders to squeeze out 20 extra lumens

... you hit refresh once every five minutes on Monday to see if Malkoff added new drop ins

... you hit refresh once every five minutes to see if UPS/FEDEx/USPS has delivered your new light

... You know what M6, A2, E2D, L1, L0D, P3D, NDI, 10440, 14500, 18650, 17670 mean

... you replace your family photo in your wallet with your flashlight family photo

... you're smoking outside, and someone ask for a "light", and you instinctively give them your flashlight

... your significant other falls on the floor while holding your favorite flashlight, you're more concerned about the flashlight than him/her (hey, your significant other will heal, but your flashlight will permenantly leave a mark)

... you buy two of the same flashlight thinking "one is for play, and one is for display" and then end up selling both at a discount at CPFM a month later when a new bin comes out

... you spent the last several minutes of your life reading this thread to the end

... you spent the last couple of minutes thinking what you can add to this thread


*-----------------*
*Recently Added*
*-----------------*

_... you have a website with about 0.099394 terabytes of content about the silly things - by The_LED_Museum (If you don't understand, see his website) - 05/07/08_

_... you have no fewer than 1,550 devices which glow, flash, blink, or otherwise emit EM radiation with a wavelength range of 253.7nm to 1,342nm - by The_LED_Museum - 05/07/08_

_... you document on your will who will inherit your flashlights_

... you buy an LED drop in and a new tailcap for a XYZ brand flashlight and then you tell your friends' how reliable and durable XYZ brand flashlights are ... even though you know that the only thing that's left from the original XYZ brand flashlight is the battery tube

... your favorite and most prized flashlight is the one that gets the least amount of usage

... you consider white wall hunting a sport

... you started to notice all the imperfections on your walls and ceiling

... you have used or attempted to use flashlight terminologies as part of a joke (i.e., I was Seoul CREEdy that I bought all the flashlights from White-Walmart. I Emit that I have an addiction. )

... you were thinking about coming up with joke but quickly gave up because it takes some CREEativity. Okay, LEDs not get carried away now.

... you consider fondling your flashlights a form of foreplay

... Nintendo Wii reminds you of Lummi Wee

... more than 50% of your posts from CPFM consists of "I'll Take It!", and "Paypal Sent!"

... you have done online "window shopping" by adding flashlight(s) to your cart, fill out all your billing, shipping, and credit card information, and then close your browser without paying

... you accidentally clicked the "Submit Payment" button while online "window shopping", and then didn't want to go through the hassle of cancelling it

... you bought at least one flashlight on impulse, and then come up with lame excuses of why you need it

... you know the online store owner and call him/her by a first name basis

... you have considered taking a side job where it requires you to use your flashlights

... you have considered taking a side job to save up for your next flashlights

... you have walked around your house and searched for things to sell to fund your next flashlight

... your flashlights and batteries occupy more than 20% of the space in your emergency bailout bag

... your desktop wallpaper features your favorite flashlight

... your mom catches you with your pants down staring at the computer, and says, "If you're going to do that, at least you could be looking at pretty girls instead of those silly lights." - by Bob_G

... you stick your hands down your front pocket and fondle your flashlight unconsciously

... using a public restroom, you use a stall instead of the urinal so you could have some privacy time with your flashlight

... you're searching for accessories and modders weeks before your flashlight even arrives

... you buy flashlight or accessories from lighthound even if there's a cheaper alternative because lighthound give out free keychain light

... you took your time to write to the flashlight manufacturer to tell them how their flashlight changed your life

... you feel like you're cheating on your flashlight when you replace it with a newer model

... you get frustrated when watching horror flicks where they always have a cheap $1.00 Energizer incan flashlight that always flicker and see the actor/actress banging it

... you get distracted from the movies because your mind start wandering which flashlight you would carry with you if you were in the same exact situation as the actors/actress

... you take screenshots of movies and post them on CPF to see if anyone know what flashlight(s) the actor/actress is using and where you can obtain one

... you tell your flashlights to "say cheese" when you're taking pictures of them

... you lose sleep over whether you should get flashlight A or flashlight B, and end up buying both

... you lose sleep because you bought both and your significant other kicked you out of the bedroom (see above)

... you actually take it as a compliment when someone say, "Damn, that thing is small"

... you're proud to say, "good things come in small packages"

... you have thought about whether there are modders out there that could help you add a 100 lumen LED on your cell phone

... you buy a dog so you can walk your flashlights -by Diesel Bomber (I Love this!)

... you don't care about how low the runtime of your EDC flashlight is because you EDC a case of spare batteries anyway

... you still remember which flashlight broke your flashaholic virginity and refuse to sell it despite its 5 lumens output because of sentimental feelings

... you find yourself walking around your home at night with a surefire clipped on your boxers -by Curlyfry562

... the combine output of your tritium vials and other GITD items is greater than 10 lumens

.. you buy a new bicycle and purposely ride at night just so you could blind traffic with your new triple SSC headlight you built. - by russthetoolman

... the flashlights you retire are better than the ones in all of the local sporting good stores - by Hooked_on_Fenix

... none of your lights are used long enough to stop working before you buy better lights to replace them - by Hooked_on_Fenix

... you decorated your Christmas tree with fauxton lights you bought from DealExtreme

... you tailstand your flashlights in lieu of candles for a romantic candlelit dinner 

... you deny that you're a flashaholic, yet for some reason find this thread quite amusing and have read up to this line


----------



## curlyfry562 (May 6, 2008)

ROFLOL ,because they all apply to me. Its comforting to know I'm not the only one.

...:thinking: I can't add anymore those were to good ...


----------



## e2x2e (May 6, 2008)

There is a GIGANTIC thread of "You know you're a flashaholic when"-s, but I can't find it. Anyways...these are funny


----------



## Lightmania (May 6, 2008)

You know you are a flashaholic if you've started a "You know you're flashaholic when you..." thread on a flashlight forum. 

And you know you are a flashaholic if you've responded to the "You know you're flashaholic when you..." thread. 

Boy, that was mouthful.


----------



## xcel730 (May 6, 2008)

I was looking for it, but couldn't find it. If we get more from other CPFers, I'll add them to the list.



e2x2e said:


> There is a GIGANTIC thread of "You know you're a flashaholic when"-s, but I can't find it. Anyways...these are funny


----------



## Lightmania (May 6, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> ... a blackout occurs, you smirk while everyone else is panicking



That one's my favorite. Happened to me more than once, lol.


----------



## Lightmania (May 6, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> I was looking for it, but couldn't find it. If we get more from other CPFers, I'll add them to the list.



Here's mine and another one:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/137703

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97323

Old threads but great fun!


----------



## Fallingwater (May 6, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> ... you smile when your non-flashaholic friends turns on your flashlight with the LED pointing to their face and scream, "HOLY CR*P"


I've been known to occasionally flash my friends in the eyes on my own initiative. It's usually in response to the question "you spent €35 for a flashlight? Why?!". Then I flash them with my NDI, and then they go "...oh".



> ... you get your significant other an expensive flashlight, hoping you can convert him/her


This is nearly always a bad idea. A low- to medium-value light is a far better idea, this way you won't be too disappointed when they throw it in a drawer and never take it out again. And in the off chance you manage to get them hooked, *then* you can get them something fancy.



> ... a blackout occurs, you smirk while everyone else is panicking


This happens to me with most unusual events. Blackouts, storms and other kinds of inconveniences are things I hate when I'm by myself, but which I actually enjoy a great deal when I'm with others. And I don't know why... (not that I'd enjoy a natural disaster, mind you.)



> ... you think ahead of time several lame responses in case someone asks you, "why do you carry a flashlight?"


I need no lame response to this question. My standard answer is the simple truth: "I carry it because it's useful". Of course I only carry one light... I could see how people who carry five or six might have a problem explaining that with this reasoning.



> ... your first line of defense when encountered by an assailant is to temporarily disorient them


It hasn't yet happened and I hope it never does, but just in case, this is exactly why I set my NDI to strobe mode and keep it ready when I'm walking by myself during the night. I'm not at all powerfully built, so even the second or so of disorientation I might manage to inflict on an assailant at close range would go a long way to making sure I don't get hit myself and land the first blow. Which would, of course, probably be hitting with all my strength the assailant's nose with the NDI's strike bezel.



> ... you spend more time reading CPF than the news


Heh, this is absolutely true for me. Far more interesting 

As for me... well, I've just spent five minutes debating whether to buy a Fenix E01 for its battery-vampire capacity, then I remembered I use maybe two AAAs every year.
Fortunately, my rationality always steps in to save me from the monetary black hole that is true flashaholicism.
Because of this, I'd classify myself as an enthusiast, not a true flashaholic.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (May 6, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> This thread is a combination of self-awareness, self-evaluation, and humor.
> 
> Fill in the blank. You know you are a flashaholic when ...
> 
> ... someone mugs you, you would rather give them your wallet than your flashlights


:thumbsup:


----------



## boosterboy (May 6, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> ... a blackout occurs, you smirk while everyone else is panicking




LMFAO

so true


----------



## LEDdicted (May 6, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> ... you order a flashlight, you ship your flashlight to your work address so your signifcant other won't know
> ... you sneak a flashlight into your collection to avoid confrontation with your significant other


Wow, is that ever the truth! I wish I could have them mailed to me at work, but for some reason they screen the incoming mail and everyone would have to know why I received a flashlight by mail at work.
As for the second line of the quote above. I ordered an IncedDio and a Jet-I MK IBS a couple of days apart. Luck would have it that they arrived in Canada a day apart, and left customs at the same time. Now, I have two lights incoming, for the same day.
...PROBLEM...my wife just happens to have that day off work  HOLY [email protected] what do I do (she still thinks two flashlights is too many...and I just got the MA6 last month). I managed to get her out of the house for a couple of hours (mentioned I needed new pants and shirts...she loves to shop). On a prayer, I left work at lunch hour to swing by the house to make sure there was no "we were here and missed you" sticker on the door. Just as I pulled into my driveway, the mail truck pulled up. I got my lights AND I don't have to sleep on the couch!

Thanks CPF for turning me into a FLASHAHOLIC :twothumbs


----------



## xcel730 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Lightmania, I've added a few based on the links you gave me.



Lightmania said:


> Here's mine and another one:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/137703
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97323
> ...


----------



## portezbie (May 7, 2008)

I know "flashlightaholic" is a lot more to say and type, but can't anyone coin a term for people of the luminous persuasion that doesn't seem to imply that we should not be left unsupervised around children?( I mean they probably shouldn't anyway, we may end up blinding them with our crazy edc's :laughing


----------



## Black Rose (May 7, 2008)

How about portable lighting aficionado?

Sounds kinda snobby though.


----------



## portezbie (May 7, 2008)

How about ledhead?


----------



## Burgess (May 7, 2008)

You know yer' a Flashaholic . . . .



When you read *every line* of Post # 1,


even though it BADLY needs to be double-spaced !




_


----------



## xcel730 (May 7, 2008)

:lolsign: I added double-spaces.



Burgess said:


> You know yer' a Flashaholic . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2008)

Let me add one or two here:
You know you're a flashaholic when...



o You have a website with ~0.099394 terabytes of content about the silly things.

o You have no fewer than 1,550 devices which glow, flash, blink, or otherwise emit EM radiation with a wavelength range of 253.7nm to 1,342nm.


----------



## xcel730 (May 7, 2008)

Didn't quite make sense to me until I realized that it was from you LED_Museum. ... you know you're a flashaholic when you create a website dedicated to flashlights 



The_LED_Museum said:


> Let me add one or two here:
> You know you're a flashaholic when...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fallingwater (May 7, 2008)

LEDdicted said:


> ...PROBLEM...my wife just happens to have that day off work  HOLY [email protected] what do I do


You don't marry.



The_LED_Museum said:


> Let me add one or two here:
> You know you're a flashaholic when...
> o You have a website with ~0.099394 terabytes of content about the silly things.


Nice try, but that's just 104 megs.  Edit: or not. I'm stupid.


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 7, 2008)

There are so many funny ones, but when I read:
"... you go to AA meetings thinking there's free batteries"
I lost it! 
Thanks for the humor xcel730.


----------



## Monocrom (May 7, 2008)

When a custom Leef body becomes available on Lighthound and you snatch it up, despite being nearly broke. All because you _know _it won't be available when you _can _afford it. (Heck, you know it won't be available an hour later!)

And then you feel silly for only ordering a body tube..... so you order a high-end light and other odds & ends, and the price quickly climbs to over $250.

Yeah..... That was me.


----------



## m16a (May 7, 2008)

That was funny


----------



## xcel730 (May 7, 2008)

Just added some more. Enjoy!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2008)

Fallingwater said:


> The_LED_Museum said:
> 
> 
> > Let me add one or two here:
> ...


I'm fairly certain that the ~0.099394 terabytes value is almost a gigabyte.


----------



## xcel730 (May 7, 2008)

It's always the decimals. :nana:



The_LED_Museum said:


> I'm fairly certain that the ~0.099394 terabytes value is almost a gigabyte.


----------



## Burgess (May 7, 2008)

First, *thank you *for adding the double-spacing. :thumbsup:



. . . . You go down the list (in post #1), and frequently say out loud: " Guilty "



Perhaps, you may even say: " Gee, what's wrong with *that* ? ! "




This one was my favorite:
... you go to AA meetings thinking there's free batteries


:lolsign:

_


----------



## Fallingwater (May 7, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I'm fairly certain that the ~0.099394 terabytes value is almost a gigabyte.


Heh, you're quite right. And I actually went and googled it the first time, but then misread the result. There was something nibbling at me when I posted that, but I foolishly ignored it. 

You are free to say "Fail" should you so desire.


----------



## Burgess (May 8, 2008)

You Know You Are A Flashaholic When . . . .


- Your *Ultimate Dream Fantasy *begins with the line:


" I was at the Playboy Mansion one evening, when the power went out. "


:devil:
_


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 8, 2008)

I (loosely) remember this one from an older thread:

"... when your elektricity bill is cut in half because you keep switching off the lights in the evening, finding your way around the house with a flashlight"

And I am guilty of this one:

"When your list of Internet favourites called 'flashlights', is three times the height of your screen"

:wave:
Kees


----------



## john46268 (May 8, 2008)

When you get that 'Tingly all over feeling' because UPS updated your package status to 'Out For Delivery' !

:candle:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 8, 2008)

Most of the things in the list are true about me!

I have another one for this thread:

You have to have the brightest version of the kind of light you are collecting (LED flashlights, hotwires, spotlights).


----------



## Stress_Test (May 8, 2008)

When you were watching the scene from the movie "DOOM" where the soldier is in the sewer, the monster is closing in, and his weapon light blinks off...

you start yelling at him

"Your BACKUP LIGHT!! GO FOR YOUR BACKUP LIGHT!!!!"

But of course he can't hear you and doesn't have one anyway :sigh:


----------



## flashfan (May 9, 2008)

You're a flashaholic when:

The holidays roll around, and all the gifts on your gift list are flashlights...again!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 9, 2008)

...the flashlights you retire are better than the ones in all of the local sporting good stores.
...you have a stockpile of batteries worth hundreds of dollars to run your lights worth thousands of dollars combined.
...none of your lights are used long enough to stop working before you buy better lights to replace them.


----------



## Buckeye (May 9, 2008)

When someone asks how many total lights you have you say 5. Because if you told the truth they would think you were crazy.
They still ask...Why do you have 5 flashlights? You don't have the heart to tell them that you have 3, 4, 5, 9 on you right now. :nana:


----------



## xcel730 (May 10, 2008)

some pretty funny ones here. I'll append it to my original post once I accumulate enough. Keep em coming.


----------



## chmsam (May 13, 2008)

Tell me if there is anyone here at all who has watched Conan O'Brien and the "In the Year 2000" bit and did not ignore the comedy routine after noticing the off centered lamps and artifacts in the Maglite beams.


----------



## russthetoolman (May 14, 2008)

LMAO FUNNY. I have tears running down my face at the truthfulness of these. Here is my add to this. You know you are a flashaholic when you buy a new bicycle just so you can ride at night with the new triple SSC headlight you built and blind traffic.
Thanks for the laughs!!!!!


----------



## xcel730 (May 14, 2008)

russthetoolman:lolsign: I like it. I going to modify it a little bit and post it up later today or tomorrow and give you credits for it.

This reminds me of the one Diesel_Bomber wrote: You know you are a flashaholic when you buy a dog so you can walk your flashlights. That one was a classic.


----------



## jayhackett03 (May 14, 2008)

i actually laughed REALLY hard at some of those. dang i was suprised about the overall reality of most of those.


----------



## Aluminous (May 14, 2008)

Hilarious thread! :twothumbs



> I'm fairly certain that the ~0.099394 terabytes value is almost a gigabyte.


I've got a clarification here... it is actually about 100 gigabytes. :candle:

1.000 terabyte = 1,024 gigabytes = 1,048,576 megabytes
0.100 terabytes = 102.4 gigabytes = 104,857.6 megabytes
0.010 terabytes = 10.24 gigabytes = 10,485.76 megabytes
0.001 terabytes = 1.024 gigabytes = 1,048.576 megabytes

The next time you're wondering what some number converts to in different units, Google's automatic calculator/conversion function can tell you the answer with complete certainty: Just go to http://www.google.com/ and type _0.099394 terabytes to gigabytes_ in the search field. Google Calculator replies, "0.099394 terabytes = 101.779456 gigabytes".


----------



## loving light (May 15, 2008)

I sometimes wish the mail would be delivered at night,so I could go and play with the new light outside in the dark right away.More people are at home in the evening aren't they?I am trying to justify my thinking.


----------



## xcel730 (May 15, 2008)

I thought about that too ... but I think it's kinda nice to get it during the daytime ... it's like the anticipation for christmas. Plus, during the day, it gives you time to charge up the rechargable batteries, read the manual (part of the fun), analyze and admire the work on the flashlight (or complain), post up on CPF so others could drool over it while you're going :nana:


----------



## loving light (May 15, 2008)

When I was a kid at Christmas,I was one of those that did not read the manual till something went wrong,and the antisipation you speak of is in the delivery time and don't get me started on batteries I have them already charged and waiting(always topped off in anticipation off needing them):nana:


----------



## russthetoolman (May 15, 2008)

Thanks!! 
I am published now!! 
BTW, mine is true for me.....I really bought a new bike after building my headlights. I feel much safer riding at night than during the day. oncoming traffic slows way down when approaching, I like it!!!
Russ


----------



## AMD64Blondie (May 17, 2008)

The one about wearing a light in the shower is true for me. I've tested my UK Vizion by wearing it while taking a shower,room lights off. Quite fun. Still worked just like new after I got out and dried off.


----------



## tricker (May 20, 2008)

this is amazing


----------



## xcel730 (May 28, 2008)

I added more to the original thread. Enjoy. :wave:


----------



## jerry i h (May 30, 2008)

…you buy a flashlight so you won’t have to use it

…night time never seems to come fast enough

…you buy a flashlight because you have some extra batteries sitting around doing nothing

…you carry a back-up flashlight too help you change the batteries in your regular flashlight


----------



## tygger (May 30, 2008)

When planning a trip/vacation the first thing you think about is which lights to bring.

And that excites you more than the trip. 



You have "loaner lights."


You have older lights you'd like to give away to make room for new purchases but can't because the UI or battery requirements are just too complex and "they'd never get it." 


Someone has said to you more than once, "whats that light in your pocket?" (accidental turn-on)


----------



## maxa beam (May 30, 2008)

When someone asks for a "light" and you pull out a flashlight.

When the UPS delivery-person finally asks you what the eleven packages you've been delivered are and you're not ashamed to tell him it's flashlights, flashlight parts, and batteries.


----------



## climberkid (May 31, 2008)

when you buy a HID and not care that it takes an additional week to get the charger, just as long as you have the light in your possession....dangit:mecry:


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2008)

When you snatch a Leef body off of Lighthound, and then relax a bit.... knowing you have plenty of time to find an appropriate tailcap and head for your Leef body.


----------



## Fizz753 (May 31, 2008)

Its not much but my latest flashaholic moment was when I was playing a few rounds of the game Counter-Strike source. Turned on the flashlight in game and the first thing that popped into mind was ...
"Wow this beam is bad, this guy needs aMalkoff or something... Then I got shot "


----------



## climberkid (May 31, 2008)

...when reading posts on CPF before bed makes you stay up for hours then makes you feel satisfied enough to finally go to sleep.


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2008)

climberkid said:


> ...when reading posts on CPF before bed makes you stay up for hours then makes you feel satisfied enough to finally go to sleep.


 
But..... I never feel satisfied enough.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 1, 2008)

man, you have it bad then dont you? lol after i went to bed last night after writing that i woke up a bit later and wanted to look online again but kept myself from doing it. there is something different about us....:shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2008)

climberkid said:


> .... there is something different about us....:shrug:


 
Hopefully I have more lights *and *more posts. 

(Sorry.... Best response I could come up with. Too tired).


----------



## climberkid (Jun 1, 2008)

yes, you do. im still young and have much time to try to catch up with all those top dogs.


----------



## gallagho (Jun 1, 2008)

You receive two parcels in the post...

A Nokia N82 and an ARC-UV

You open the ARC first


----------



## SilentK (Jun 3, 2008)

your mom catches you with your pants down staring at the computer, and says, "If you're going to do that, at least you could be looking at pretty girls instead of those silly lights




too good to be true. for me it is true.... LOL!:naughty:

let me think: .... you grip your light when watching a scary movie and feel safe when you see a hot girl holding a surefire

i know i know, i am lame


----------



## m16a (Jun 15, 2008)

YOu know you're a flashaholc when you actually want blackouts to occur


----------



## Burgess (Jun 15, 2008)

When you know just how LONG each of your flashlights will run . . . .


-- on a set of Lithiums

-- on a set of Eneloops

-- on a set of Alkalines



At every brightness setting. 



And you can even visualize the shape of the Discharge Curve.


_


----------



## RyanA (Jul 7, 2008)

... you see a corolla DX driving about and think "Man, Deal Extreme sells EVERYTHING!".


----------



## climberkid (Jul 7, 2008)

i never thought about that. thats pretty sweet. i have corrupted several of my friends with DX.


----------



## Ninjaz7 (Jul 7, 2008)

Excellent...I laughed....I weept...even in denial on occasion.


...when your significant other reaches for your collection saying they need a light for a minute and you scream ,"WAIT"...as you gladly pass them a beat up edc rather than they reach for your prize possesion.


----------



## climberkid (Jul 7, 2008)

....your friends know the only way to tell you have had too much to drink is when you leave all of your flashlights on the table and leave. :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

climberkid said:


> i have corrupted several of my friends with DX.


 
You make it sound like the latest Party Drug.

Who needs *E *when you've got *DX. :thumbsup:*

(It's cheap, but feelings of euphoria may take several weeks to manifest).


----------



## climberkid (Jul 7, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> You make it sound like the latest Party Drug.
> 
> Who needs *E *when you've got *DX. :thumbsup:*
> 
> (It's cheap, but feelings of euphoria may take several weeks to manifest).


(my roommate is staring at me right now)


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

climberkid said:


> (my roommate is staring at me right now)


 
Now's your chance to offer him some DX!


----------



## Valolammas (Jul 8, 2008)

Ninjaz7 said:


> ...when your significant other reaches for your collection saying they need a light for a minute and you scream ,"WAIT"...as you gladly pass them a beat up edc rather than they reach for your prize possesion.



Ah, yes. My wife always picks up an ROP or Mag85 when she needs to look under a cupboard or something. Usually I just wince and let her, because it would be much too embarrassing to yell "no, don't take that one, take this... uh, not this one either... just wait a bit and I'll go get you another light." Except once, when she used the ROP to look into our child's mouth to see if he's getting new teeth. 

(Which reminds me, I should probably move my lights a shelf or two higher again. Or put some of them behind a lock or two.)


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 8, 2008)

Buy your Wife her own flashlight. Something like a 1AA model with a carry-clip that she can have close at hand. That way, you get to worry less.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 8, 2008)

(shivering) Man I need some ddddDX!

(on topic)When you start wearing these


----------



## lctorana (Jul 9, 2008)

Valolammas said:


> ...Except once, when she used the ROP to look into our child's mouth to see if he's getting new teeth...


Now THAT made me laugh.


----------



## RyanA (Jul 12, 2008)

...after watching Superbad you wish your CPF name was McLumens.*

*Seriously nobody steal that from me, I just might do it.


----------



## RyanA (Jul 12, 2008)

climberkid said:


> i never thought about that. thats pretty sweet. i have corrupted several of my friends with DX.



Thanks I'm an idiot. My car has no radio. So I think of stupid things while I drive.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2008)

RyanA said:


> ...after watching Superbad you wish your CPF name was McLumens.*
> 
> *Seriously nobody steal that from me, I just might do it.


 
Hmm.... McMaglite?

Feel free to steal that from me if you want.... *I *won't sue you. :huh:


----------



## Doug (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, what is a ROP?



Valolammas said:


> Ah, yes. My wife always picks up an ROP or Mag85 when she needs to look under a cupboard or something. Usually I just wince and let her, because it would be much too embarrassing to yell "no, don't take that one, take this... uh, not this one either... just wait a bit and I'll go get you another light." Except once, when she used the ROP to look into our child's mouth to see if he's getting new teeth.
> 
> (Which reminds me, I should probably move my lights a shelf or two higher again. Or put some of them behind a lock or two.)


----------



## McLumens (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey now! That's me!    :nana:



RyanA said:


> ...after watching Superbad you wish your CPF name was McLumens.*
> 
> *Seriously nobody steal that from me, I just might do it.


----------



## RyanA (Jul 12, 2008)

DAMNIT! Well at least there's still the marketplace.:laughing:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jul 12, 2008)

Doug said:


> Ok, what is a ROP?



You know you're *NOT* a flashaholic when you don't know what an ROP is.

Mag conversion. Roar Of the Pelican. Uses a Pelican bulb. About 2,000 lumens.


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 13, 2008)

Doug said:


> Ok, what is a ROP?


R.O.P. Roar of the Pelican mini-FAQ/master thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120462


----------



## Doug (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahhh... IC... yes, I have seen such animal (online)... carry on...



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> You know you're *NOT* a flashaholic when you don't know what an ROP is.
> 
> Mag conversion. Roar Of the Pelican. Uses a Pelican bulb. About 2,000 lumens.


----------



## Doug (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahhh... IC... yes, I have seen such animal (online)... carry on...



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> You know you're *NOT* a flashaholic when you don't know what an ROP is.
> 
> Mag conversion. Roar Of the Pelican. Uses a Pelican bulb. About 2,000 lumens.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Jul 23, 2008)

*You buy black miniblinds and black curtains so you can have it dark all day to use your lights.

*You mod the Counter-Strike/Half-Life2 GCF file to make the light's beam better.

*When you see the movie The Aviator you immediately think of the A2.

*If you type Incan, you're 99.99% more likely to be referring to incandescent lights, not the people.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You know you're a flashaholic ...

... when it dawns on you that you know _virtually nothing_ about what you thought you knew _almost everything_. :thinking:


----------



## Burgess (Jul 23, 2008)

+1 to THAT ! ! !


:wave:
_


----------



## easilyled (Jul 28, 2008)

You'd rather stay at home than go on the "vacation of a lifetime"
because you'd miss your lights too much. :green:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 28, 2008)

When your idea of a vacation is to go up to Alaska during the 6 months of darkness.... And trying to use your collection to light up an entire town. :twothumbs


----------



## m16a (Jul 29, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> When your idea of a vacation is to go up to Alaska during the 6 months of darkness.... And trying to use your collection to light up an entire town. :twothumbs



Hey now thats a good idea. We should have a huge CPF flashaholc convention up there:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2008)

m16a said:


> Hey now thats a good idea. We should have a huge CPF flashaholc convention up there:twothumbs


 
We could all spend the entire time, flashing each other.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jul 29, 2008)

When the flashlight on your keychain is worth more than the car that the keychain is used for.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 30, 2008)

someone asks you for a light and you pull out your EDC


----------



## RyanA (Oct 1, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> someone asks you for a light and you pull out your EDC



When your edc is actually capable of lighting a cigarette.:devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2008)

When you keep a crappy job in which your work-load doubled overnight, but your pay stayed the same, because not being able to buy more lights was a deciding factor.


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 12, 2008)

*you know you're a flashaholic when....*

let's see how many sharp-witted folks we got.
let's see how many replies we get.
finish the sentence above, how creative can we get?

here's one for starters:
You know you're a flashaholic when...you have one crappy old cheap pair of shoes you don't plan on replacing, because you'd rather spend $ on expensive new flashlights...!


----------



## saabgoblin (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: you know you're a flashaholic when....*

When you know that this post already exists!


----------



## Burgess (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: you know you're a flashaholic when....*

Great concept for a thread . . . .


But we already have one of these running.


(somebody smarter than me can provide the Link)



Moderators: can this simply be moved there ? ? ?


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: you know you're a flashaholic when....*



saabgoblin said:


> When you know that this post already exists!


 
DOH!!:thinking: my bad. sorry peeps.

"MOD, close thread please"...<<exits stage right>>>


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: you know you're a flashaholic when....*



Burgess said:


> Great concept for a thread . . . .
> 
> 
> But we already have one of these running.
> ...


 

FOR REAL- I tried the SEARCH FIRST...
and I could not find the "funny stuff" forum, either...


----------



## Marduke (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: you know you're a flashaholic when....*



saabgoblin said:


> When you know that this post already exists!



Or two....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2468315
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149075


----------



## aussiebob (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: you know you're a flashaholic when....*



Burgess said:


> (somebody smarter than me can provide the Link)


 
No worries, here it is!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149075


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: you know you're a flashaholic when....*



aussiebob said:


> No worries, here it is!
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149075


 
thanks.!


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: you know you're a flashaholic when....*

You know you are a flashaholic when....

Your buddy says "get a load of them headlights!" and you expect an exotic HID or LED configuration.

Daniel


----------



## saabgoblin (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: you know you're a flashaholic when....*



Marduke said:


> Or two....
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2468315
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149075




Touche Marduke, Touche! :touche:


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 13, 2008)

You start buying expensive lights FOR OTHERS because you are offended that they don't have even one good light


----------



## baterija (Nov 14, 2008)

You find yourself in the garage comparing light output from your MP3 player to your light with the lowest output levels. At the end of testing you think about uploading spare backgrounds (one in a nice creamy tint, and a night vision preserving red) so you have them around just in case you want to use it for light.


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 15, 2008)

you carry around 3 or 4 of your lights even from going from room to room in your own house.


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 15, 2008)

you hope your children will grow up to be electronic engineers so that they'll help you understand more about flashlights, 
and maybe get their hands on some industrial grade test equipment.


----------



## grinsekatz (Jan 1, 2009)

...you think that the SOS mode is written Save Our Seouls. 

Alex


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 1, 2009)

when tint starts becoming a deal breaker...

Crenshaw


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 1, 2009)

You start the new year off by going on a night hike so you can use your flashlights to get a better view of the fireworks at midnight.


----------



## Showolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Your home's electric gets disconnected for non-payment, but with all those lights you bought instead of paying the bill you're still not left sitting in the dark...LOL!

Your home's electric gets disconnected and instead of arguing with the utility guy, you shake his hand knowing how much fun you'll have that night......


----------



## Fallingwater (Jan 6, 2009)

grinsekatz said:


> ...you think that the SOS mode is written Save Our Seouls


Heh heh, that made me laugh 

You know you're a flashaholic when you see this in a chemist's...







...and the first thing to cross your mind is "WTF? A Novatac for €9?"


----------



## WadeF (Jan 6, 2009)

Dunno if anyone posted this yet, but this happened to me last night.

You know you're a flashaholic when you're children vomit on the floor and you strap on a Zebralight H60 to make sure you clean up every last drop.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice job, WadeF !


:eeew:
:candle:

_


----------



## ugrey (Jan 7, 2009)

You end up with some odd parts, so you buy a few more parts in order to make up a complete flashlight that you really don't need.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 7, 2009)

ugrey said:


> You end up with some odd parts, so you buy a few more parts in order to make up a complete flashlight that you really don't need.


 
Oh crap! I've actually done that! :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 7, 2009)

When you buy a $10 flashlight, replace the bulb with a 1794, add 2 X 16340's and have a dirt-cheap 500+ lumen monster!!



When you look in your "Flashlight Parts Bin" and realize you have several hundred dollars worth of unused parts(LED's, Drivers, Reflectors..ext)laying around, waiting for "Hosts"



When literally EVERYONE you know comes to you when they need to buy a light or want to know if their $5.00 gas station light can be modded to be as bright as a KL4 with a P7 in it!:thinking::hahaha:



When you see the look on someones face when you tell them how much your flsahlight cost.......and thinking to yourself..."and this is my cheap beater light":ironic:...if they only knew


----------



## m16a (Jan 7, 2009)

You know you are a flashaholic when you see articles about Bernard Madoff and think a couple things.



Wow, whats Malkoff doing in the news??
Hey, I thought his first name was Gene....
OH NO!! Is Gene in trouble???

Those where some startling articles til I actually read them! :nana:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 8, 2009)

You know you're a flashaholic when... sitting down at your computer to have a little early morning web browsing fun,you switch on the headlight you're wearing to light up your keyboard.(instead of turning on the room lights.) Guilty as charged.This actually happened to me this morning with my UK Vizion.


----------



## easilyled (Jan 20, 2009)

You see a door marked "WC" and imagine that the room it leads into is stocked full of premium Cree-XREs with perfectly white tints.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jan 20, 2009)

You know you are a flashaholic when....

you take a spill on your bike and check that your custom bikelight is okay before you check your bloodied hands and knees.


----------



## deusexaethera (Feb 22, 2009)

Fallingwater said:


> I've been known to occasionally flash my friends in the eyes on my own initiative. It's usually in response to the question "you spent €35 for a flashlight? Why?!". Then I flash them with my NDI, and then they go "...oh".
> 
> 
> This is nearly always a bad idea. A low- to medium-value light is a far better idea, this way you won't be too disappointed when they throw it in a drawer and never take it out again. And in the off chance you manage to get them hooked, *then* you can get them something fancy.
> ...


You might be a flashaholic if you spend ten minutes explaining to other flashaholics how you don't fit the mold of the stereotypical flashaholic.

You might be a flashaholic if you were really just trying to convince yourself that you're in control and you can quit any time you want to.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2009)

You know you're a flashaholic when you insist the dealership install fog lights on your brand new car, or you might take your business to another dealership.

BTW, I love my brand new 2009 Mazda 6.... And the excellent way I was treated at the dealership I chose. They tossed in the fog lights and a handful of other dealer-installed options for a _sweet _price! :twothumbs


----------



## deusexaethera (Feb 22, 2009)

What's the runtime on those foglights? Do they have multi-mode drivers?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2009)

deusexaethera said:


> What's the runtime on those foglights? Do they have multi-mode drivers?


 
Ask me again in about 5 years.

Just a simple on/off, twisty, switch.


----------



## ktafil (Feb 24, 2009)

at your 100th post

post #100!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2009)

Thread awaking time! 

You know your a flashaholic if you carry a spare o-ring and rubber clicky boot... Guilty as charged.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 27, 2009)

When you hear some people 

discussing the movie "Nim's Island",

and *you* think it's about Rechargeable Batteries.


:tinfoil:
_


----------



## Dan FO (Mar 27, 2009)

You begin to wonder how many lumens the dome light in your vehicle puts out.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 28, 2009)

And . . . .


Can it be modded for Multiple-Levels ?


:candle:
_


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Mar 28, 2009)

You E-Mail AW to see if he makes 10180 cells in IMR so you can put it in a Wee with a 100 lumen pill without a resistor for 200 lumens and not have to worry about the battery frying.

:help: me


----------



## Burgess (Mar 28, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> You E-Mail AW to see if he makes 10180 cells in IMR so you can put it in a Wee with a 100 lumen pill without a resistor for 200 lumens and not have to worry about the battery frying.


 

Now, *there's* a sentence that oughta' confuse any NORMAL person ! 


_


----------



## KingGlamis (Mar 28, 2009)

You email Mag Instrument, a company that sells $80 MILLION dollars worth of flashlights a year, and ask why they don't sell a "real" flashlight.


----------



## MikeV (Mar 28, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> You begin to wonder how many lumens the dome light in your vehicle puts out.


 

Or you replace the dome light in your vehicle with a LED.

Hey it didn't work in the first place........


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Mar 28, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> You E-Mail AW to see if he makes 10180 cells in IMR so you can put it in a Wee with a 100 lumen pill without a resistor for 200 lumens and not have to worry about the battery frying.
> 
> :help: me





Burgess said:


> Now, *there's* a sentence that oughta' confuse any NORMAL person !
> 
> 
> _



You understood what I said, therefore you are doomed too. :devil:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2009)

When you time buy a spy without hesitating... Lucky I'm not that flashholicy yet...


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Apr 2, 2009)

When your affinity for flashlights inspires your significant other to write a short-story about a semi-deranged/spiritually enlightened man who believes his flashlights are able to slay fear and evil during the night.

True story, she's writing it right now.. 
I'll post it when she says it's ready.


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 2, 2009)

When you buy more than one Spy007. When you buy two of every 

available McGizmo light, one for use and one for collection. When you sit 

on the john with the light offs just turning your flashlight on and off. When 

you bring people over your house just to show them your flashlight 

collection, then you tell them to get out.


----------



## xcel730 (Apr 2, 2009)

... when you operate in a vampire schedule ... sleep during the day and wake up at night.

... when you volunteer to work night-shift without additional pay just to give you an excuse to carry multiple flashlights 

... when you tell your spouse that your mean boss forced you to work night-shift without additional pay and convinced her that for safety reasons, you need to get addtiional flashlights. 

... when you pre-ordered your dream flashlight that's going to be released in a month. In order to contain your anxiousness, you subconsciously set up a flashlight purchasing schedule, where one new light will arrive once a week.

... when you purchase multiple LED lanterns for home and use them instead of your house light to "conserve energy"

... when you buy an expensive DSLR camera and even more on lenses so you could take nice photos of your flashlights.

... when after you invest in your DSLR camera, the first thing you do is learn how to correctly set the f-stop, shutter speed, and ISO setting to take beamshots.

... when given a choice between spending a night with Angelina Jolie vs. getting the light of your dream, you choose the light ... that's good, because I'll choose Angelina


----------



## Benson (Apr 3, 2009)

xcel730 said:


> ... when given a choice between spending a night with Angelina Jolie vs. getting the light of your dream, you choose the light ... that's good, because I'll choose Angelina



Hey, a night with Ms. Jolie is just one night, but the light of your dreams is forever.

Aw, who am I fooling. The light of your dreams is only until the next awesome light comes out!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2009)

When 'yo moma so flashaholic she has a collection of 500 surefires... And no two of them are the same' is your favorite kind of yo moma joke...

And you post it on a forum about flashlights. :devil:


----------



## Benson (Apr 6, 2009)

- When after your morning shower, you reach for a Mag85 to dry your beard/hair.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 6, 2009)

Benson said:


> - When after your morning shower, you reach for a Mag85 to dry your beard/hair.



And the Emergency Room doctor says, "You burned yourself, AGAIN?!"


----------



## m16a (Apr 7, 2009)

You know you are a flashaholic when you are completely 100% willing, without any doubt in your mind, to drive over 2 hours just to reach an all day gathering of other people who collect flashlights! :twothumbs


----------



## cruisemissile (Apr 8, 2009)

m16a said:


> You know you are a flashaholic when you are completely 100% willing, without any doubt in your mind, to drive over 2 hours just to reach an all day gathering of other people who collect flashlights! :twothumbs


 

i was just watching an emergency room show and saw a gentleman who "accidentally fell" on a flashlight and it was lodged in his , um, backside.
i'm pretty sure that's not a flashaholic, however, if you're watching this and all you can think to ask yourself "what kind of runtime?" and "I wonder if it still works when they remove it?", then, you might be a flashaholic.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 8, 2009)

Just be thankful it wasn't a Mag-Lite 6-D.


:nana:



(With a mean-lookin' Strike Bezel, and Tail-Cap)

:devil:
_


----------



## Helmut.G (Apr 15, 2009)

... you carry 5 flashlights on a bright summer day just for fun when you know two of them could do anything you would ever need them to do


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 17, 2009)

you know you are a flashaholic when,
you see a SWAT guy, and notice and recognize the Surefire M1 on his MP5
(i work as an image technician for the local paper, and i get to see and process the images from our photographers, and had to work on some pictures of a job the tactical response group officers were sent to)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2009)

Echo63 said:


> you know you are a flashaholic when,
> you see a SWAT guy, and notice and recognize the Surefire M1 on his MP5
> (i work as an image technician for the local paper, and i get to see and process the images from our photographers, and had to work on some pictures of a job the tactical response group officers were sent to)



That's weird there was a thread about the M1 being useless for NV mhm how could a swat guy use a m1?

You might be a flashaholic if you comment on the reason why somebody else said they are a flashaholic.


----------



## MasterChief (Nov 29, 2009)

You walk around the house with a flashlight clipped to your pants


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Nov 29, 2009)

MasterChief said:


> You walk around the house with a flashlight clipped to your underwear.



MasterChief - I fixed your quote for you!


----------



## John_Galt (Nov 30, 2009)

You spend months comparing new lights, waiting for new LED's to hit the mass market, and find out which companies are going for more output, and which are going for more runtime. Then, when you do find out, you suddenly can't decide if you want more output, and the same runtime, or the same output, and more runtime. Then you spend hours comparing lights that do what you want, and use AA v. CR123/16430 v. 18650. Then, you spend even more time agonizing over good chargers for batteries when you do decide upon a battery configuration.

Then, you decide that, at the moment, a 16430/18650 rechargeable system and multiple batteries are not realistically worth the effort... :hairpull:

And the cycle starts over again.


----------



## m16a (Dec 1, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> You spend months comparing new lights, waiting for new LED's to hit the mass market, and find out which companies are going for more output, and which are going for more runtime. Then, when you do find out, you suddenly can't decide if you want more output, and the same runtime, or the same output, and more runtime. Then you spend hours comparing lights that do what you want, and use AA v. CR123/16430 v. 18650. Then, you spend even more time agonizing over good chargers for batteries when you do decide upon a battery configuration.
> 
> Then, you decide that, at the moment, a 16430/18650 rechargeable system and multiple batteries are not realistically worth the effort... :hairpull:
> 
> And the cycle starts over again.



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I think j_g gets a kudos. That sums it up PERFECTLY! :sigh:


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 1, 2009)

m16a said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I think j_g gets a kudos. That sums it up PERFECTLY! :sigh:



Thanks!


----------



## Black Rose (Dec 15, 2009)

you notice the "air miles" value on your spouses CPAP machine is the same as the dimensions of one of your Li-Ion rechargeable cells 

and point it out to your spouse, who then shakes her head


----------



## csshih (Dec 15, 2009)

freaks, all of you :shakehead


(kidding, of course)


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 17, 2009)

You shine an H.I.D. spotlight into a mountain range from a nearby desert to see how far the beam will reach, the single solitary person crazy enough to be hiking at night and in the snow, in November, on one of the mountain tops (let alone the whole mountain range) shines a light back at you, and you can instantly tell what light they were using (It was a Petzl Myo XP headlight).


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Dec 25, 2009)

You check CPF multiple times on Christmas and take time from the family to also post. :candle: :help: me


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 25, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> You check CPF multiple times on Christmas and take time from the family to also post. :candle: :help: me



Guilty.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 25, 2009)

When you get concerned whether your new Preon 2 Ti will clash(colors-wise) with the pens in your pocket.(Eek... it's true!).


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 29, 2009)

You're at the dentist,getting your teeth cleaned..and you wonder what the brand of bulb is in their overhead swivel lamp,what wattage it is,and how it could be used in a hotwire Mag.(True story..this happened to me on Dec.28,2009.)

(I'm guessing it was some type of Welch-Allyn bulb..though with the dentist poking and scraping my teeth,I wasn't concentrating all that well.)


----------



## bstrickler (Jan 9, 2010)

When your brother is amazed by how bright your flashlight is, and lets you use that to light up the living room at night, instead of turning on the kitchen light. 

When your family talks to you about converting the household lights to LED, and understand that it may cost $30/light to start, but factor in the electricity savings in the long run (they leave the lights on almost 24/7), and ask if you can have a nightmode setting, so they dont trip down the stairs. *True story*

When you don't even consider buying lightbulbs for when you move out, but instead, a large collection of Li-Ions, and building some 1 amp chargers, along with a few Surefires, and Moddoo dropins. 

~Brian


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Jan 12, 2010)

...when you have one flashlight who's only purpose is to light up the inside of your safe, where you keep...more flashlights.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 13, 2010)

Lost Hawaiian said:


> ...when you have one flashlight who's only purpose is to light up the inside of your safe, where you keep...more flashlights.


 
Oooo... That's a good one! :huh:


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jan 13, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> you notice the "air miles" value on your spouses CPAP machine is the same as the dimensions of one of your Li-Ion rechargeable cells


well looks I might be one - because I actually stole the power cord out of my own CPAP machine to power up my new Li-ion charger...............


----------



## 737mech (Mar 1, 2010)

*You might be a flashaholic when...*

You can piece together 2 complete stock Maglites from extra parts laying around.

You start thinking of how to claim your flashlights on your taxes.


----------



## TSWrench (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

... Your dog wears welding goggles on nightly walks.


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

You start thinking of how to claim your flashlights on your taxes.

[/QUOTE]

These are office safety supplies:twothumbs


----------



## Echo63 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

you might be a flashaholic if
you use a Surefire m4 (with HOLA) to walk to the toilet in the middle of the night

you may be a flashaholic if you ask someone at work how many flashlights they own, and can beat that number with the contents of your pockets (or event the contents of one pocket)


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

...if as you're washing your car on the driveway your next door neighbor stops by to ask, confusingly, "did you see some huge, bright spotlight shining in the air the other night?"

...true story.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

...if the value of the flashlights in your pockets exceeds the balance on your keycard


----------



## thebeans (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

You are disappointed if you sleep all the way till daylight without having to get up to go to the bathroom because you don't get to use you light to do it


----------



## glockpoppin (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*



DimeRazorback said:


> ...if the value of the flashlights in your pockets exceeds the balance on your keycard


+1 :wave:


----------



## hoongern (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

You might be a flashaholic when you realized that you just saw a DIFFERENT thread recently called You Know You Are A Flashaholic When ... 



(And, also when you know the forum URL numbers by heart, i.e. 4 = general forums, 45 = LED, 46 = Incan, etc)


----------



## TSWrench (Mar 2, 2010)

... Your dog wears welding goggles on nightly walks.


----------



## Cataract (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

Your flashlight collection is worth more than your car... and you're looking for a new flashlight 
(M1X in the mail as I type)


----------



## gottawearshades (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

. . .when your neighbors call the police because they figure there must be a burglar in your house.


----------



## saabgoblin (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*



hoongern said:


> You might be a flashaholic when you realized that you just saw a DIFFERENT thread recently called You Know You Are A Flashaholic When ...
> 
> 
> 
> (And, also when you know the forum URL numbers by heart, i.e. 4 = general forums, 45 = LED, 46 = Incan, etc)


When you actually do a search on this and similar thread titles and find that there are least three if not four threads and you have commented at least once in each thread.:naughty::nana:


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

When you lose a bet that you have 13 lights on you, because you actually have 15...

True Story...


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

You read this to find out if you have any of the common symptoms, and if so you count how many....


----------



## Benson (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*



737mech said:


> You can piece together 2 complete stock Maglites from extra parts laying around.


But you don't bother, because why would anyone want a stock Mag.


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

theres a similiar thread to this is the cafe i just got done reading, there's some pretty funny ones on there!


----------



## Tractor man (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

You don't bother to use the headlights on your truck at night, cos your flashlights are brighter :twothumbs


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*



gottawearshades said:


> . . .when your neighbors call the police because they figure there must be a burglar in your house.


 
my g/f said this was just a matter of time for us with the amount of "testing" i do....


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 2, 2010)

Lost Hawaiian said:


> ...when you have one flashlight who's only purpose is to light up the inside of your safe, where you keep...more flashlights.



When you go on a night hike and carry a flashlight only used to see while changing the batteries in your primary light as well as another flashlight who's only uses are to hold the spare batteries of your primary light and finish off the dead batteries from the primary light.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*



hoongern said:


> You might be a flashaholic when you realized that you just saw a DIFFERENT thread recently called You Know You Are A Flashaholic When ...



but you really don't care and post anyway.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 2, 2010)

My name is Darvis and I am an addict.


----------



## Databyter (Mar 2, 2010)

Darvis said:


> My name is Darvis and I am an addict.


Can you tell me where your AA meeting is? I need some more EDC batteries!


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 2, 2010)

*You Know You Are A Flashaholic When ...* 

You read a thread about a Lego key chain light and have to run to REI and get one. 
These l'il propane tank heads crack me up.:laughing:


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

You read every post in this thread... and then post a reply of your own.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Mar 2, 2010)

The first thing you do after charging the Eneloop AAs in your Fenix TK40 is...
Turn it on (on turbo strobe,no less..) and point it at a mirror.
(Then you wonder what light to use to find the nearest set of welding goggles..Ow,my eyes!!)


----------



## 737mech (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

You might be a flashaholic when you read the other two threads exactly like this and decided to start another one anyway.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

your flashlights use more electricity than your entire house


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

you buy a new car, just so you can rip out the headlights for your latest mod/project and sell the rest of the car as used parts.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

you repaint your living room to improve the quality of your wall/beam shots.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*



the_guy_with_no_name said:


> you repaint your living room to improve the quality of your wall/beam shots.


 

Nice!!!
:twothumbs

When your girlfriend says "Just turn the friggin' lights on!"


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 3, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> *You Know You Are A Flashaholic When ...*
> 
> You read a thread about a Lego key chain light and have to run to REI and get one.
> These l'il propane tank heads crack me up.:laughing:



At least you won't look nearly as goofy using that flashlight as you would if you bought the headlight version:http://www.rei.com/product/796685
What were they thinking when they made that thing? Is the gag gift market large enough to warrant making this product? The only way to make it more embarrassing for the headlight user is if you take off or cover up the last three letters in LEGO.


----------



## TSWrench (Mar 3, 2010)

You're at the endodontist's having a root canal retreated, and the doctor can't get enough illumination into the open canal of the tooth, so you turn on your modded ARC AAA, set it to the brightest level, hand it to the assistant who then points it in your mouth, prompting the doctor to say, "that's much bettter."

(That really happened last year)


----------



## TSWrench (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

You think your flashlight story is so interesting that you immediately submit a duplicate post.

(That just happened)


----------



## jhc37013 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*



OfficerCamp said:


> Nice!!!
> :twothumbs
> 
> When your girlfriend says "Just turn the friggin' lights on!"



And your 3 year old child begs you to :thumbsup:

PS: Just tell your wife/girlfriend that the electrical contact or wiring in the rooms light fixture is messed up and you may need a electrician to look at it, tell her to stay away from the switch it could be dangerous. This has worked for me for a little while but I'm not sure how much longer I can milk it.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

You might be a flashaholic if...

- You manage to drain all of your primary batteries during daytime, or inside your well-lit apartment... ON PURPOSE!

- You totally missed a date with a hot girl, because you stayed home reading Candle Power Forums latest Flashlight Reviews.

- You got fired because your boss caught you looking at Flashlight Porn during work.

- The ammount of stuff you store in your flashlight spare part box, far exceed the quantity of toys and games that your 4 kids have in their rooms... Combined!


----------



## ubetit (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

You sell some lights in the marketplace and make $1000.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> You might be a flashaholic if...
> 
> - You manage to drain all of your primary batteries during daytime, or inside your well-lit apartment... ON PURPOSE!
> 
> ...




If you ever wander around with your friends and make it to a dark area, they all look at you. "No, my night vision's quite good enough, thanks."

"Why DON'T I have a head-size spotlight in my school bag" seemed like a good answer at the time. Others agreed when you set treelines ablaze with light at a half mile.


----------



## 556man (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*

When you don't use your house lights anymore and wear a headlight all night.

556man


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 3, 2010)

1) You're in an accident. The paramedics show up and start working on you. Everything goes dark. You find yourself floating naked staring down at your body. The paramedics say "His heart's stopped," and keep working on your body. You start to float away, but you say, "My lights!" and reach down and grab 3 of your EDC lights from your body. 

You find yourself floating down a long smoky tunnel. You hear voices and see shapes at the end. There's a light shining from the other end and you're drifting towards it. You look at the light and say, "That's pathetic. What is that, an old Luxeon?" You turn on the dimmest of your EDC lights and point it down the tunnel.

You stop floating towards the light. You hear the voices say, "Wow, that's the most beautiful light I've ever seen." You see your dead ancestors floating toward you oohing and aahing and staring spellbound into your light. 

You hear a voice from the end of the tunnel telling your ancestors, "Don't go into the light."

You find yourself drifting back down the tunnel and wake up looking at the paramedics. You quickly check to see that your flashlights are OK. The paramedic says, "Man that was amazing! Nothing was working at all, and all of a sudden, your heart started beating and you woke up." 

You take a close look at the paramedic, and ask, "Say, is that the new Polarion? Can I see it?"

2) You tell one of your friends this story and they say, "Pictures or it didn't happen."


----------



## Burgess (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: You might be a flashaholic when...*



ubetit said:


> You sell some lights in the marketplace and make $1000.


 

And then *Promptly* spend that (and MORE) on additional flashlights. 


:candle:
_


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 4, 2010)

When your main EDC light costs quite a bit more money than all of the clothes you are wearing.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 4, 2010)

... when you celebrate the fact someone's EDC survived a wash.

... when you find out your photography skills improved dramatically.

... when you have the desire to be stranded on a island.

... when you wish zombies do exist and lights can vaporise them.

... when lights in your bag give you a sense of security.... during the day.

... when you've memorised the coupon code of each dealer.

... when you've lost track of the number of packages you should be expecting.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 4, 2010)

When you're checking in on CPF at 4:00am while doing night work.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 4, 2010)

TSWrench said:


> You're at the endodontist's having a root canal retreated, and the doctor can't get enough illumination into the open canal of the tooth, so you turn on your modded ARC AAA, set it to the brightest level and hand it to the assistant, who points it in your mouth, prompting the doctor to say, "that's much bettter."
> 
> (That really happened last year)



On another dental theme, imagine if you whipped out your royal-blue or UV light so that the dentist could use it to cure (set) the composite (tooth colored) fillings that rely on these wavelengths.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 4, 2010)

Zeruel said:


> ... when you've lost track of the number of packages you should be expecting.


 
LOL . . . Guilty.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 4, 2010)

When all you buy online are flashlights, you're on a first name basis with the delivery guy, and he's losing weight from going up and down the stairs to your house all the time.


----------



## Alex K. (Mar 7, 2010)

...when you're on CPF while "taking notes" in Chemistry class!:naughty:


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 7, 2010)

... When you cuddle your lights at night or day when your sleeping instead of your GF or wife.​


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 7, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> ... When you cuddle your lights at night or day when your sleeping instead of your GF or wife.​


FAIL!:nana:


----------



## derangboy (Mar 7, 2010)

...you explain to your co-workers that they wouldn't go golfing with just one club, so why would I leave the house with just one flashlight?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 7, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> FAIL!:nana:


 
I have yet to meet a lady as well put together as my Leef-bodied M4.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I have yet to meet a lady as well put together as my Leef-bodied M4.


Ditto!


----------



## Dioni (Mar 8, 2010)

Beamhead said:


> *You Know You Are A Flashaholic When ...*
> 
> You read a thread about a Lego key chain light and have to run to REI and get one.
> These l'il propane tank heads crack me up.:laughing:


 
:laughing: you bought a real "tactical lego" as Monocrom said!


----------



## burgessdi (Mar 9, 2010)

Your 4 yr. old son would rather play with all your lites than all his toys. . .

So you get him his own lites! 

And when people ask you what kind of toys your child likes, you answer "flashlights" as they look at you strangely.


----------



## Dole (Mar 22, 2010)

*Just earned "flashaholic" title.*

So I just noticed my title changed from enlightened to flashaholic. Does that mean its official now?


----------



## Trashman (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*

I guess so, but you should pretend that you don't know your title refers to your post count (unless you really didn't know, then you wouldn't have to pretend). The mods usually shut down threads that are posted expressly to draw attention to the poster's post count, which I believe is a prohibited thing to do.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*

You're not officially a flashaholic until you can't leave your house without at least one flashlight.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*

you are officially a flashaholic when you discuss flashlights with people that could care less about them and they think you are nuts.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*



StarHalo said:


> You're not officially a flashaholic until you can't leave your house without at least one flashlight.



Or experience a blackout at night while your neighbors complain because it looks like you're the only one on the block who still has power.


----------



## BlueMarble (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*



StarHalo said:


> You're not officially a flashaholic until you can't leave your house without at least one flashlight.



That sounds like me :wave:


----------



## BlueMarble (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*



Lynx_Arc said:


> you are officially a flashaholic when you discuss flashlights with people that could care less about them and they think you are nuts.



That's me again! Just ask my wife. Except she doesn't think I'm nuts, thank goodness :twothumbs


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*



BlueMarble said:


> That's me again! Just ask my wife. Except she doesn't think I'm nuts, thank goodness :twothumbs



That's almost correct, but wives know we are nuts.

Geoff


----------



## Alex K. (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*



Hooked on Fenix said:


> Or experience a blackout at night while your neighbors complain because it looks like you're the only one on the block who still has power.


 
Happens every summer, but my neighbors have figured me out. They come over wanting to borrow a light, so I hide my SFs and Mags and answer the door with an Eveready in hand!


----------



## MarNav1 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*

Or when you "tuck" your lights in to bed at night..............


----------



## scout24 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*

Marnav1- I personally draw the line at reading them a bedtime story, unless it is "The Journey of Shorty and Longman" by HOGOKANSATSUKAN... They grow up so fast... :nana:


----------



## TheChief (Mar 22, 2010)

You know you're a flashaholic when you notice an employee taking care of some bit of business way down on the floor of the concert arena, and you take your attention away from the show (and we're talking Eric Clapton, mind you) for a full two minutes checking out how bright his light is and thinking, "Wonder what he's carrying?" 

Yes, I actually caught myself doing this a couple of weeks ago. And I know only on CPF would anyone understand this.


----------



## SmurfTacular (Mar 24, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

"you stare at the police officer's belt to see what flashlight he/she is carrying"

and

"every store you visit, you check out what flashlight they carry ... and laugh to yourself of how weak those lights are"


this is soooo true!


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 24, 2010)

When some-one refers to you as "Mr. Surefire" or "The Surefire Man" in PM's in the market place....:shrug:


----------



## CaspersMom (Mar 25, 2010)

I would like to share two from personal experience...

You know you're a flashaholic when your little sister calls you at work to tell you she found some flashlights on sale while out shopping.

You know you're a flashaholic when you use your pocket flashlight to light up one of the props onstage for better inspection during the intermission of a theatrical production.


----------



## RedSquirrel (Mar 27, 2010)

Absolutely excellent thread!! :laughing:

*I particularly believe these ones apply to me:*



> ... your ultimate fantasy is to help others navigate their way out during a blackout
> ... every store you visit, you check out what flashlight they carry ... and laugh to yourself of how weak those lights are
> ... you have more flashlights than you have shoes
> ... you have more CR123a batteries than your local drug store
> ...


 
My additions would be: 

You try to explain to people why you collect torches by jokingly saying stuff like "if there was a powercut just now what would you do without me!" but you secretly don't care what they think because you love torches!

and

When your other half points out the torches in a shop thinking you'll be interested you have to explain why they are rubbish compared to yours!


----------



## andyw513 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Just earned "flashaholic" title.*



Lynx_Arc said:


> you are officially a flashaholic when you discuss flashlights with people that could care less about them and they think you are nuts.


 

This is most true.

You know you are one when...

-you laugh at these...then look blank as you realize you've done them
-you buy bulbs for lights you don't even have...on purpose
-you buy lights for bulbs you don't even have...on purpose


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 5, 2010)

You give your child a Nightstar Shake light as their first flashlight/baby rattle.


----------



## XRAYBoY (Apr 5, 2010)

-When you receive a shipment in the morning and you wish that darkness comes now.

-When you lose count of how many times did you use these icons:


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 14, 2011)

instead of using the bathroom lighting to take a shower, you tailstand one of your lights on the counter.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 14, 2011)

...you find a 6P body in your flashlight drawer then quickly head over to the Market Place to buy the rest of the parts needed to make a complete light.


----------



## bnemmie (Dec 14, 2011)

When you send a light back to the factory under warranty and in the box you include a note saying "Please re-use the original flashlight body". You did this because you want to have your old battle-scarred light back. I just did this with Streamlight. lol


----------



## Batou00159 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## greatscoot (Oct 22, 2019)

When you are doing a runtime test that you didn't think would go as long as it did and you don't want to leave the light, so you take it driving with you.


----------



## dotCPF (Oct 28, 2019)

When you want the weekend to go by quickly, because that package is expected Monday!

and

When you tell your significant other you are going to the bathroom, and their follow-up is "which light are you taking?"


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 29, 2019)

dotCPF said:


> When you tell your significant other you are going to the bathroom, and their follow-up is "which light are you taking?"



....doesn't everyone use the "light up a urine stream to see if the new light I bought has PWM or not" method?


----------

